# The Sims - Cursor disappears!



## Emm (Feb 7, 2004)

Is there anything i can do except reinstalling my sims Games, i have a new computer windows xp, plenty of memory etc. I have the sims Double deluexe, hot date, on holiday unleashed and superstar. When i visited downtown, my cursor disappeared! I couldn't do anything except switch the computer off. Please Help someone!

Also is living it up the same expansion pack as living large


----------



## aznkevin333 (Aug 14, 2003)

did you buy the original copy of all those expansions....cause if its from bittorent and anything else they might be faulty


----------



## Emm (Feb 7, 2004)

Yes all games and expansion packs are originals.


----------



## Emm (Feb 7, 2004)

Cursor is disappearing whenever my sims change outfits or i go onto the create new family screen. Please somebody help


----------



## Producer (Feb 14, 2004)

Make sure that you're not minimizing the game while it is loading. It sounds like you have some drivers to update. You may be able to fix this up by updating your video card drivers, or the mouse drivers themselves.

Other than that -- It could be your mouse/device that isn't compatible. Your best bet in getting a question about The Sims answered, is going to http://thesims.ea.com/bbs/ and posting in the Help area. There are some wonderful techies there that know WAY too much about the game. ;-)

Producer


----------

